# RIP Sweet Cooling Bed



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh no!
Copper loved his, but I gave it to someone with a senior lab last summer since I was pretty sure it wouldn't last long with chewing little Tucker and Emily.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no!! Poor cooling bed!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Try a waterbed repair kit before you say goodbye to it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> Try a waterbed repair kit before you say goodbye to it.



I just repaired my pool liner, I have a bit left over. I guess it's worth a try, the whole corner is missing. We'll see! Thanks!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby destroyed our cool bed that both our other two Goldens used. He was about your girl's age when it happened! He also destroyed an orthopedic bed, several crate beds and a magnet bed we used for our senior dogs. There is only one bed he never destroyed-- Our bed! That's where he demands to sleep...

Dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh no, best of luck trying to fix it.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL - I can't help laughing, but I'm sure it's not all that funny to you. Those things are kind of pricey. I know - I just ordered one for Riley.

We'll see how it goes. Riley isn't really a fan of new things so I don't know if he'll like it. I'm hoping he does, but if he won't use it maybe I can package it up and send it to you.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

For some reason dog teeth and claws don't seem real practical for one of those beds.....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> For some reason dog teeth and claws don't seem real practical for one of those beds.....


Yes, I should have known better as Skyler always is chewing on something! She always has an antler, or a kong; if not she will find something on her own!


----------

